
Chinese programmers work like slaves in Cambodia - grumpypoet
https://medium.com/@zhongguo321645/electric-shock-baton-headshot-how-badly-the-chinese-programmers-who-were-cheated-to-cambodia-1145f4d17a55
======
anotheryou
So much sex and violence it sounds absurd. Any other sources on this?

